# Please help, I'm new to the Betta world and very confused.



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello, all!
My birthday is next month and I've decided that I really want a Betta.
I've been researching them so I can get an ideal tank.
I found a five gallon tank at a local pet store that is in my price range.(It's a normal tank with a hood and light.)
I was also wondering if this filter would be okay?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3523858&lmdn=Size
I know I need a heater as well, but I don't know what brand is best. I don't want it to be too expensive though.

One of the main things I am confused about is 'cycling'.
I read the thread about it and I just can't seem to understand it.
I'm also confused about when I need to change the water.
Most of the threads I've read seem to focus on smaller tanks.
So, I'm not too sure what I should do with a five gallon tank.

I'm also wanting to get a moss ball or two. Is there anything I need to know about them?

Are Plecostomus safe to have with a male Betta? If they are, does a five gallon tank have enough room for both a Plecostomus and a male Betta?

At the moment, I think those are my main questions.
Any and all help is appreciated! :-D


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

HI

One of the main things I am confused about is 'cycling'.
I read the thread about it and I just can't seem to understand it.


> Cycling the tank" means that you are establishing a bacteria bed in your biological filter to remove the toxins that the fish's metabolism creates. There are right and wrong ways to do this, and several things you can do to slow this process (which you don't want to do). There are two steps to cycling, but you don't have to do anything special for either of them. First, your filter will grow a culture of bacteria that digest ammonia and turn it into Nitrite (which is more toxic than the ammonia in hard water or water with a higher pH), then your filter produces bacteria that digest Nitrite and turn it into relatively harmless Nitrate. However, Nitrate will contribute to loss of appetite and stress in your fish, as well as contributing to algae growth, so it is important to do regular small water changes to keep your tank in best condition. Read more on water changes while the tank is cycling.


I'm also confused about when I need to change the water.
Most of the threads I've read seem to focus on smaller tanks.
So, I'm not too sure what I should do with a five gallon tank.

I think if its cycled you only need to do about a 30% change 1X a week, but I dont have filters so I can be wrong. I do a smaller change and then a 100% change.

I'm also wanting to get a moss ball or two. Is there anything I need to know about them? Nope. just be sure to rotate them so the bottom part doesnt die off

Are Plecostomus safe to have with a male Betta? If they are, does a five gallon tank have enough room for both a Plecostomus and a male Betta? I think you need a bigger tank for that. You can divide it and have 2 bettas in a 5 gallon but its too small for anything else except maybe shrimp.
 
At the moment, I think those are my main questions.
Any and all help is appreciated! :grin:


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! Tikibirds pretty much explained everything, but I would like to point something out about moss balls. 

Moss balls need to be rolled over a couple of times a week. Once a weeek, scoop it out of the tank and rinse it under the tap while gently squeezing it. That will clean it.


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help!

When I change the water, how do I do that?
Hahaha, do I just scoop some out or is there a special instrument used to do that?


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

I have another question! Haha
I've been reading that Ghost Shrimp are okay to put with Bettas.
How many would I be able to put with a Betta in a five gallon tank?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Not really sure how many you can put with a betta in a 5 gal, your best bet is to get maybe three, and then see if he eats them all (if he does fast him for a few days, that naught piggy!). It's not a good idea for shrimp unless you have lots of hiding places for them.

EDIT:
You can get a siphon or a gravel vacuum to clean. Pet store employees should at least be able to point you to the right section. I'm not sure on the size, but I'd hope they'd have something like recommended for 1-5gal or something like that. But you never know.


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have just recently purchased a mini-syphon and I think it is rated for 10 gallons. It was really hard to get it started, and I think I stressed out my Betta when I tried to use it. I recommend that you look at the tank size recommendations as well as how big the tube is to your tank. 

I agree about the shrimp needing to have plenty of hidey holes. 


Just a side note, if you plan to get a betta and already know which tank you want, I recommend that you get your tank first to give you time to cycle the tank. I am cycling a 5 gallon right now, its been going for about 3 weeks almost 4 I think. It has not completed yet. In the mean time, I have him housed in a smaller tank and I have to change his water every 2 days or so. Its a 2.5 gallon. The smaller the tank, the more often you will need to change the water. Some say 100% changes are too much on them every other day, you may be able to change 50% one day and then 100% 2 days after that. You will be able to make that determination. I am using Ammonia to cycle my tank. I had read that it would be faster than other methods, but as it turns out, that is not always the case. My 10 gallon was started a week before the 5 gallon and its been in Nitrite limbo land for almost 2 weeks. If you have access to used filter media from a healthy established tank, I would implement that into your cycle plan as well. Let me lay this all out, I know you said that your birthday is coming up and that you found a tank within your budget, but you asked about a filter and you are going to need a heater. Do you google? If so, google 5 gallon aquarium and then look at the shopping list. You will see many different styles and prices. The reason I suggest this, is that I found what I thought was a good deal from walmart. Its a flat back hex front, that includes the heater and some starter stuff to get you going. The top is bulky, but it has a hinged opening that will make water changes much easier. I believe I paid maybe 30-35 for it. Its acrylic, has good lighting. Amazon has a load of fish equipment to choose from. And depending on how much you give yourself to shop with, they have many super saver shipping deals.

Here is what I think you will need from the get go-
the tank
a filter, HOB or Canister, that decision is up to you and how you wan to set up the inside of the tank (aquaclear 20 is what I have in my 10 gallon and when its running, you can't hear the motor at all, just the water trickling. This is also one that you have control over the flow to slow it for the betta.)You are going to need testing kits. You want to use the drops as they are more accurate than test strips.If you can't get the kit, the main ones you will need are Ammonia, Nitrite and would be good to have nitrates as well. Ph is one you should have its less costly than the others. You will need to have the right stuff to put in you tank, I use ammonia, but there are products on the market that claim they can have your tank ready in days. I have read testimonials to that.Of course you are going to need some type of decoration, floating plants, maybe even live plants and your substrate.

As for heaters, there are many available on Amazon.com. Yours should be pretty inexpensive due to your tank size, I think I have found great deals there. Filters are also better priced there. Shop around. Sometimes you find good deals with many extras. It;s going to be hard not picking out the betta to take home already when the tank isn't ready, so prepare to push that back until you are ready.

I just would like to take a moment to thank you for choosing to do you research and get good information so that you can make the best choices for your betta to be. It;s nice to know there are so many of us that are not just impulse pet shoppers and buy with out knowing how to care for them. You will be a great Betta keeper. I am sure there is more tha I wanted to add, but its late and I am turning to mush, so I will read this again and see whet else I might have to add. If you have questions about the cycling,. I think I can help you out. You can PM me and go from there....Good luck and I think you should keep us posted as things go along for you. I would be excited to see your finished tank


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I recently got a syphon as well. I dont think it even moved the gravel but it does pump the water out, once you get it started. It is an aqueon gravel syphon for 10 gallons, I think...

most of my heaters came from ebay. If you are patient, you can get one for a great deal. Just make sure you gt it for the right voltage. Some asian sellers sell them cheap but make sure you get the right voltage setting.


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

I would recommend an adjustable heater (NOT pre-set). You should only need 50 watts for a 5gal tank. I have a pre-set 50w heater in my 6.6gal and it just is not cutting it (it's the Tetra brand one from Wal-Mart). It only keeps the tank at 74-76 :\ As soon as I get paid on Friday, I'm going to order an adjustable one. The Aqueon brand heaters seems to have pretty good reviews from what I can tell, I'm also looking at a Fluval one...


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the help!
I think I have almost everything figured out now.


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Elite Mini 25 Watt heater is the best for smaller tanks (no more than 8 gallons), it's cheap and very reliable.

Other than that.. everyone else has explained it all...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck on your set up and fishie!! Can't wait to see him!


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

sorry for the overflow of information/suggestions, I didn't realize how much I actually typed out... I hope it wasn't information over load for you, I am glad to see you have the what you need


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

To be honest, I sort of skimmed over the others' help they gave you. Sorry if I repeat anything... but let it be reinforcement on others' information.  
I couldn't help but notice you pushed algae eaters out of the way, though I used to have a few that don't get any bigger than an inch or two. (I believe size depends on gender.)

While shimp are great for algae, they don't keep the glass clean of it. Snails are an option, but sometimes they get lazy or the algae grows too fast for them that they need help. Other snails just bury themselves most of the time... good for gravel, but not so much for the walls. (I have a Hair Nerite that does this.)
The algae eater I thought of is an Otocinclus. Tigershark (what I named mine) mixed pretty well with the betta fish when I first got him... they're tropical, so I don't see why they can't mix. He kept the walls clean and clear of brown and green algae, though here's a warning: if you do get one, don't let him suck the scales off your fish. >__> My granpa also had one with his fish and he ran out of algae wafers... so the poor fish didn't have food and in his starvation decided to "clean" the fish off. Maybe it was that specific Oto, but just in case...

Another thing... plant really help with keeping ammonia at bay. Water changes are still done, but it helps keep the water in good condition even if you happen to accidentally miss a day or two of water changes. It depends on how many plants you do put in...
As many as I have in my 10g tank, I shouldn't have to do but one 50% water change bi-weekly, but I always do it every Monday because... well, I feel better for one, and two, I find that my particular plants thrive better that way.

Edit: Ghost shrimp... I don't know how many is too much, to be honest. (I have an Amano shrimp in my 5 gallon.) But they're very good jumpers... I had about 4 in my 10 gallon to help clean up a few plants. So while it's good you have a lid, make sure it's on all the way.


----------



## lordadamar (Aug 24, 2011)

Shrimp:

1 shrimp per gallon is like an unofficial standard.

Keep in mind if your water condition are good to perfect shrimp will reproduce fast.. and shrimp Molt, and most people new to them think its a dead shrimp..

Ghost shrimp are hard to keep track of so you may get 5 and never see them till theres 30 of them... 

Shrimp are good cleaners for algae on plants and decor, but if you shop around there are some species that are omnivores and will eat algae and left over food on the bottom...

I have these http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwinverts&1314814207

You can have 2 per gallon just need to keep an eye on water conditions


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Everybody seems to mostly gloss over the subject of siphoning. Hard to find a detailed how-to here or anywhere else. And everybody has their own techniques with tips and tricks. 

For me, it's less important to match the siphon to the tank size and more important to match it to the gravel/sand size. Too little power leaves the poop and food bits you're trying to siphon out. Too much power means you suck up the gravel until the siphon clogs. (Pinch the siphon tube and the gravel falls out; then go again. Gets to be a pain after a while.) Too much power can be dangerous to curious Betta. (Don't ask me how I know.) 

I, and many of us, have experimented with different size tubing and pickup heads. The tubing size determines the volume per minute. The pickup head size determines the sucking power. You want just enough power to jostle the gravel around and loosen it up without sucking it into the siphon tube.

What works for me and my size gravel (less than 1/4 inch) is a 5/16 ID tube inserted through the bottom of a 1-inch diameter pill bottle. This size is about right to vacuum MY gravel and to change water on a 5 gal tank; not to slow, not too fast. And the suction is safe for my fish.

Learn to suck siphon; less stress on the fish.

1) Put the pickup near the bottom.

2) Leave a long enough piece of tube to sag below the tank.

3) Gently suck (kind of a reverse puff) on the tube from above tank level until the it's mostly full of water, without sucking the water into your mouth.(Practice,practice).

4) Put your finger over the output end tube, then put the output end of the tube into you wastewater bucket, which should be below tank level.. After a little practice you'll get the siphon going first try every time and never spill a drop.

5) Stir the gravel around gently with the pickup end and watch the debris get sucked into the tube. Keep it away from your curious fish.

For simple water changes without vacuuming the gravel, it's fine (if somewhat tedious and messy) to just dip the water out with a cup.

Pouring fresh, conditioned water into the tank takes a little patience to avoid stirring up the bottom, knocking over plants and things, getting those annoying tiny bubbles all over everything and scaring the fish. I put my (clean) hand down into the tank and pour the water over it without splashing . Some people pour into a clean bowl on the bottom. I finish filling the last couple of quarts by pouring slowly over the rim and let my fish play in the waterfall. Crazy Betta, I know, I know.

Other people have other methods and refinements. I'd like to see a thread devoted to this subject.


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the help! I really appreciate all the information.

My mom said we could probably get the tank soon, and by the time it's cycled, I might be able to get my Betta around my birthday. (I'm guessing a month or less is how long it takes to cycle?)

I had never even heard of the Otocinclus. 
I googled pictures of it and it's really cute.
So, it would be okay to have one of those with a Betta in a five gallon?

Thanks for the help on changing the water. If I run into any problems when it's time to actually change it, my mom might know how to help as she has had a fish tank before.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

To be honest I don't see the problem with a Thai fish and Oto in a five gallon. As long as water changes are done in a timely matter, of course... I think people already said this, but using test strips for a while after you get your fish in with the system, you can eventually gauge how often and how much you should change the water.

I never heard of the Otocinclus (Otocincli?) myself until I really payed attention at my local pet store. Seems like the only ones the chain stores have are those giant ones (maybe that's just where I live and the stores I've been to elsewhere), but it's possible I just didn't see them because they're so small.


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

So, I've realized that the five gallon tank I found was a complete rip-off.
But there is a ten gallon at Petsmart that comes with a lot of things.
Can anyone tell me if everything it comes with sounds good?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10868052&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls

Also, what kind of tank mates would be good for a ten gallon?


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

That should be a good tank. I had the 20gal size of that same kit and really liked it.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I agree with it. It has the essentials, something to get you started... though with no fish being in the tank for a while, I guess you don't have to worry about the conditioner. Still, it's about the same stuff I got with my 10g set. only thing I had to do was cycle, then add plants and fish. Edit: I did have to buy a heater, though I don't use it right now as I live in FL and it's always 80'F - 82'F.

If I may, what was wrong with the 5 gallon? (I'm too curious for my own good.)


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

The five gallon looked the same, but it only came with a hood and it was 30$.
I figure it's a way better deal to get the ten gallon.
Then, all I have to mainly buy would be decorations, gravel, and my Betta.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Ah... then yes, the better deal would be the 10g. Good call.


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

The otocinclus are better off in groups, from what I have read up on them. One may not be such a good idea, and now that you might well be getting a 10, that changes everything anyway. You have many more options. Also, I would like to add that if you are interested in getting anything that will clean algae, such as Oto's, then you should wait until you have developed enough algae to keep them happy. They will eat other things, like blanched zucchini, but it would be best for them to have access to algae. Not all of them will eat the wafers. I just picked up 6 of them over the weekend. My 42 gallon is super clean, and I am just hoping that more algae grows for them. Also, cory's do better in groups. With a 10 gallon, why not consider dividing it and having 2 bettas? You can build your divider, but remember that they jump so you should also make the "T" topper so they can't make it to the other side...


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

I've though about dividing the ten gallon, but the dividers at the store don't go with the theme I'm planning.
Haha, I'm very picky when it comes to colors.
I'm planning on the tank having black gravel with a little white and red thrown in.
I've found a couple white ornaments I want and then I'm planning a few live plants which are green.
Then I want to find the brightest red Betta. I feel that my idea for colors in the tank will make him stand out even more.
If I could find a black or white divider, that would be perfect!
All the ones I've seen are white and blue, and I don't really want the color blue to mess up my theme. :lol:

EDIT: Also, I wouldn't have the first clue on how to build my own divider.


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

I gotcha, it sounds like you have really thought this out!! It sounds like it will look wonderful with color contrasts. Just a thought, a DIY divider would more than likely be white, and it can be made with report cover sleeves (the plastic part that hold them together) and plastic craft canvas. You can seal it to the inside of your tank walls with a few dabs of silicone sealant. All of these can be purchased at walmart, to include the silicone (GE or DAP). Here's a link for the steps on how to make it...

http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/365/

I think I found the other link here in this forum that actually shows the items and how to make the T across the top.. I think

Also, I just want to add about the cycling, someone mentioned that you didn't have to worry about conditioning the water while fishless cycling, but in fact, you WILL need to de chlorinate the water because chlorine will kill out the bacteria you are trying to build up


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

That's awesome! Thanks!
If I could manage that divider, it would be perfect.
I'm worried that I'll be messy with the stuff that holds it to the tank and it wouldn't look neat.
If I did seal it to the tank, would it be possible to remove it?
I don't think I'd need to, but just as a precaution.


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have wondered the same thing, and I believe you can. Its the same type of sealant that is used in glass aquariums, and that can be removed with a razor or craft utility knife of some sort. I have removed a small section and reapplied the silicone before in my tank so I am betting that it would remove just fine..


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome!
Thanks for all the help.

Here's another question:
I would really like some Ghost Shrimp if my Betta fish wouldn't eat them.
How many would I be able to put on each side?


----------



## dbockrath (Jul 29, 2011)

I got an aquarium gravel vacuum (I forget what brand) at my LFS for about $12.00 (for my 10 gallon tank). Before that, I had a $5 Top Fin (the Petsmart brand) that hardly worked and fell apart after 3 uses anyway. I'm unemployed and on a really tight budget, but I've learned in the few months since I've started with bettas that sometimes it's better to wait a week or two and get something good than to buy something cheap that's not really going to do what you need it to do.


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

The five gallon I'm passing on was the same brand as the ten gallon I found.
It was just expensive for no reason.
:lol:


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

I would say to be safe, start with 5 ghost shrimp. This way you can figure out if your betta will eat them or not. They may be able to get around the dividers, I have no clue there. Trial and error there!! Might need to check on if they can get out of the tank in front of the filter/heater lid.. just to know ahead of time.


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

They could get out of the tank? :shock:
I thought they just walked around on the bottom. 
I guess I need to educate myself on ghost shrimp now.


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

Hmmm, I have another question.
Can anyone recommend some beginner plants for a ten gallon?
I'm already planning on some moss balls, but I'd like to know what other plants are easy to take care of.


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

here is a thread by one of the members that covers all of the easy to care for tank plants, it should answer your questions pretty thoroughly..

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76428


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I must have missed it earlier.


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

So, I went to a little aquarium place near my house and I bought a Betta.
I definitely wasn't planning on getting a Betta when I walked in.
He was just too cute to pass up!
I have a small container that I used when I was younger and didn't know any better.
I figure it should be fine for a temporary container. It's way bigger than the vase he was in at the aquarium store. (Although, I have to admit that they have the best containers for their Bettas compared to everyone else.)
This is it: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753229&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls

I'm going to Petsmart on Saturday to get my ten gallon, but now I'm confused about cycling.
I've heard that there is a method of cycling with the fish, but is it really safe to do that?
Should I try a find a bigger cheap container for him until the ten gallon is cycled?


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, in my opinion, a one gallon tank would work until the larger tank is available. You can also cycle the tank with your betta in it, but you will need to be diligent about your testing the water and making frequent water changes as needed. Remember that Ammonia and Nirtites are toxic to fish. During the cycling process, you will get ammonia and nitrite spikes that are enough to kill even the hardiest of fish. On the other hand, I have read threads where the owners made sufficient enough water changes along the way to save some of the fish they had, but sadly not all. There are many articles on fish in and fish less cycling. My guys have been in and out of smaller sized containers as I have been waiting for my cycle to complete. The largest container I had was a 3 gallon, but I found it was too much to have to carry it to the sink each time I needed to change out the water, and the betta that was in there started showing signs of fin rot, so he was moved to an easier to take care of 2.5 gallon. If you choose to use a smaller container, at least get a preset heater. The smaller the container, the less work it will need to do to keep the water around 78 or so. This is just from my experience, though. It has been nearly 6 weeks, and my tanks are cycled. I am in the testing them phase and hope to get my guys in there permanent homes tonight. In my gallon sized tanks, I change out the water 100% every other day. Maybe one day after that, if things come up. Its alot of work, but I feel better about working harder, to keep them safer in the end. 

Would love to see a pic of your new guy!! 
I have found that petsmart is pretty over priced. If you can, maybe check amazon for your smaller items, you can save on shipping if they are eligible with the super saver shipping option. minimum 25$ spent to qualify, you could also check walmart.com, some of their stuff is cheaper on the net, some of it is not sold in stores. you can also select site to store shipping to eliminate shipping costs, if there are any... Just a few options. Sometimes petsmart has pretty good sales too. Just have to catch them at the right time I guess!!


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the help!
I'll post a picture as soon as my camera is done charging.
He's so beautiful.
I've never seen a Betta that looks like him in a petstore before.
I can't really tell what kind he is.
He looks similar to a Combtail, but for some reason he seems a little different from a normal Combtail if he is one.
He was labled as a Halfmoon, and I'm pretty positive he's not.
I've decided to name him Thanatos. :-D


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

Here is Thanatos! 
If you could tell me exactly what kind of Betta he is, that would be helpful.




























Sorry about the pictures being a little blurry. He's been moving around too much! haha
He's mainly red with some white on his fins.
I think he has a tiny bit of blue scattered about too.


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh now he is very pretty, it is hard to tell what kind for sure as it looks as though he has fin rot. Once his fins start to regrow and take on their full shape it will be easier to compare him and find out exactly what kind he is. I purchased 2 halfmoons from petsmart, and one turned out to be a delta tail. I am not familiar with combtail, I am going to look it up to get an idea what they look like. He reminds me of one I have been seeing at walmart, that is black and white in sorta the same pattern...


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

He is handsome! I can see why you were unable to wait to bring him home. He reminds me of one that I have been seen at walmart for the last few weeks, but this one is black and white. I am surprised he is still there as he was very pretty when he first came to the store, but now fin rot has made him look awful. I wish I could bring him home. Save the poor guy, I just don't have a place to house him. Maybe when I get the others in their permanent homes I will see if he is still there... Husband will kill me, but I think maybe I will still consider it! I looked up combtail, to see what that was, and they are very pretty. Do you think he maybe has some fin rot? I was looking at them, but being I am unfamiliar with that type of fin, I wasn't sure. If I didn't know better, I would think that he does. Sometimes it is just hard to tell if one is a crowntail when they are in the store, they get into such bad shape. You really picked a good looking boy, that Thanatos!

OOPS!! I didn't realize I posted to your pics 2 times, I thought I deleted the other one in a rush!! Sorry everyone


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

Fin rot?
Oh geez, what's that?
Is it something I'll need to buy medicine for or will he get better by himself?


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

So, I've researched fin rot.
I think I'm going to return him to the fish store tomorrow.
I'm new to this and I'm scared I'll do something wrong while trying to cure him.
He was an impulse buy and I shouldn't have bought him.
I don't even have my tank yet, for pete's sake.
I need to get my ten gallon, cycle it, and find a couple healthy Betta fish.
I'll feel bad about returning him, but I think it's for the best.


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, I didn't mean to scare you, I'm sorry... Fin rot is usually cured with very clean water.. it didn't look as though it was extreme, I am sure that we could and would have walked you through caring for him. I do understand the apprehension too though.. Maybe it's for the best? Only you can make that decision.. I feel awful for scaring you..


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Fin rot is pretty easy to deal with. Just clean water. Aquarium salt also helps, but isn't really necessary. To me, it looks more like he was biting his fins. Fin rot usually has blackened edges. 
Either way, you should do daily 100% water changes on his 1 gallon tank. This will help prevent infection, as well, clean water will help discourage tailbiting, but may not completely stop it. 
I think he's beautiful and I hope you keep him. Fin rot really isn't hard to take care of. Good luck!


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

tlyons01, you didn't scare me!
I mainly just feel bad about buying him when I wasn't ready.
I really do like him and I'd like to keep him, but it's mainly my mom who thinks I should take him back.
(But then again, my mom is the kind of person who doesn't understand why I want a ten gallon for my Bettas. She thinks the tiny ones at the store are fine and that you only have to give them clean water every other week or so.)
Another one of the reasons I wanted to take him back was because I thought the salt was important and my mom said we couldn't go to Petsmart until Saturday.
If it's not important and I can help him by giving him clean water every day, I'd like to keep him and see how it goes.

I don't know. I'll have to think about it some more and decide tomorrow.


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

Ohh, and another question.
If I do decide to keep him, how long will it take before I can see an improvement in his fin growth?


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

keep him, for sure. Kathstew made a good point that I forgot about, and that was the black at the edge of the fins when they have rot. Bad water will cause damage to their fins as well, I have seen it with my own. The salt is not something he would need immediately. I have never dealt with one that bites their own fins, so I never even think about that. I think you would see improvements within the time it will take you to cycle your tank, for sure. I have seen it within days of catching my attention. My delta was not getting as much attention as it needed while I thought my other 2 were sick, and as a result I started seeing damage to his fin and I started cleaning his tank more frequently, within a week I saw results. Not gonna say you will that fast. If you can, next time you are at a pet store, look for some stress coat. It will de chlorinate as well as replace/replenish their slime coat. Change the water, as Kathstew directed, 100% everyday for now.. i sure hope you keep him, he is a beauty and needs you to take care of him. Imagine, if someone else came and got him but didn't care as much as you, to find out the proper ways to care for him and he ends up in some bowl with dirty water somewhere else! I think after all of this, I am going to rescue that lil black and white one I mentioned before. Later today I have to go there and if he is still there, I am bringing him home to nurse him back to health, hopefully....


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

I've decided to keep him.
He's already so active and I'm starting to see his personality.
He's hilarious!
When I fed him this morning, he missed one of the pellets. When he realized he missed it, he swam back a little and stalked it like a cat would do to its prey.
I should be going to Petsmart on Saturday to get my tank.
I'll look for some stress coat while I'm there.

Thank you all for helping so much!
I know if I need anymore help, I can always ask here.


----------



## Stardancer (Jan 2, 2011)

rocketshipwalker said:


> I've decided to keep him.
> He's already so active and I'm starting to see his personality.
> He's hilarious!
> When I fed him this morning, he missed one of the pellets. When he realized he missed it, he swam back a little and stalked it like a cat would do to its prey.
> ...


Oh, I'm so glad you kept him! He's adorable 

My Rory was a Petsmart fish, and he looked _horrible _when he was brought to me (by a coworker. Had I seen him in the store, I would have probably passed the poor guy over as dying). He was this weird sickly yellow-y color and his fins were in tatters. Three months and a lot of water changes later, he's a gorgeous deep red with a beautiful veiltail. I'd say I started seeing healing within the first week or two, and major regrowth within the first month. So yeah, fins are easy  Even finrot mostly just needs water changes, from what I've seen.


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

I have another question! Haha
Will the clear parts on his fins turn red while he heals?


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think the clear part is supposed to be that way. It looks like it is his coloring, so my guess would be no, it won't turn red


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

Hmm, okay.
I was just curious.
I think I'm going to try and convince my mom to take me to Petsmart today.


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

Here are some new pictures of Thanatos!
His fins are already looking better.
I've noticed that the clear part on his fins is actually a very light blue.
On his body, which you can't see in the pictures very well, are little light blue scales. They make him shine a little.


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice! I like the iridescent accent colors that some have. I have a cellophane delta, he is the one in my avatar, he is some where between orange and yellow in color, but also has that blue in his fins and his eyes too. I did get the betta I spoke of the other day, he also has that same blue as well as some scales that color too, near his rear... I hope you don't mind, but I am posting a pic here to share with you..


I am so glad that you are already able to see improvement in his fins, that is a great sign!!!


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

He's so cute!
I would love to have a black Betta, but I have yet to even glimpse one at any of the pet/fish stores I go to.
I saw an adorable red and white Halfmoon Betta at petsmart today.
He was gorgeous!
If I had anything to keep him in, I would have gotten him.

Ohh! I got my ten gallon today.
But, my mom is being weird about me spending all this money on a Betta fish.
She's only allowing me to buy a couple things at a time.
So, I got the tank today.
I might be able to get a heater next.
(I found a different ten gallon kit at Walmart for only 30$. The only thing different from the other kit was that it didn't come with a heater.)
My mom actually thinks I wouldn't need a heater until the winter.
I live in super hot Florida, so she thinks the water will be around 78* during any season except winter.
I might try to set the tank up without a heater and have a couple thermometers to see if she is right.


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

She may be right, though wouldn't that also depend on the room temp in your house? I have read other forum/threads of those that live in FL not using a heater. You will know before you put Thanatos in, in any case since you plan to cycle prior to, so that'll be nice to know before hand. that would give you more to spend elsewhere, which can happen fast!!!


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

My room happens to be the only one not hooked up to the air.
I have a window unit and when it's on, it can get a little chilly.
I mainly only have it on at night though.
I'll have to just test it out with just a thermometer and see.


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

I have another question for you!
In my divided ten gallon, would it be okay to have one snail and two ghost shrimp on each side?


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, I am not sure about the shrimp and how they move around, if they stay on the bottom, I would gthink that they do, (aren't able to climb things) so I would bet that they would stay on each side with the bettas. As for snails, I think depending on the type of lid you have, they may be able to get over the divider or around it. I don't know for sure. You should maybe decide what type of snail you are thinking about, and look them up to find their behaviors and look into snails reproducing. I have heard that they can multiply extremely fast, and you don't want more than you can handle!!! On the divider, I found out friday that there are different sizes of holes in the craft canvas that is used when making it yourself, and the smaller the size the bigger the holes. I needed more circulation so I had to get a new sheet after researching it, I found that a 5 count is the biggest (smallest number) that is made. It works much much better than the 7 count I had in there... Let me know when you are ready to get your supplies if you want and I will help you with that. Also, the silicone that I used, is removable. I had to reglue mine... finding things out the hard way is what I am used to!!! How is Thanatos doing? I am sure he is getting prettier each day!


----------



## rocketshipwalker (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a regular hood on my tank.

I already bought the stuff for the divider.
I only saw two different kinds of plastic mesh, but it looked like they had the same size holes.
I experimented with one, but I cut it a little too skinny so it fell over.
I imagine it would stay better with gravel.

Thanatos is doing great! He's very active. I put a mirror beside his container so I could see him flare. It was so cute!


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello again Rocketship, I haven't been keeping up too well or spending much time here in the forum until a day or two ago. I thought about you and Thanatos and wondered how you guys were doing? How has your journey in betta world been? I would love to see a new picture of your Thanatos!!! I imagine by now you must have him in that 10 gallon, If you have some time, would you mind posting something? Even I have learned a few things since I was answering your questions back in this thread, always something new to learn!! Well, hope to hear out of you!


----------

